# Mismatch in Education and Work-Experience



## gunjanpattnayak2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi!

I have a Bachelors of Engineering in Industrial Engineering and 8 years work experience in Business Analytics. The same is with my spouse- Bachelors in Engineering in Biotechnology and 9 years experience as Database Specialist. Will this mismatch in educational qualification and work-experience be a problem for us while applying for Critical Skills Visa ? I tried to reach out to many consultants - while many said this can a problem, many said this is ok as well. So totally confused.


----------



## MissLC (Nov 19, 2020)

gunjanpattnayak2007 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a Bachelors of Engineering in Industrial Engineering and 8 years work experience in Business Analytics. The same is with my spouse- Bachelors in Engineering in Biotechnology and 9 years experience as Database Specialist. Will this mismatch in educational qualification and work-experience be a problem for us while applying for Critical Skills Visa ? I tried to reach out to many consultants - while many said this can a problem, many said this is ok as well. So totally confused.


Hi! Did you ever get a response on this? Did it work out for you? I am also in the same boat.


----------

